# Sikes or 3 mile???



## ROBG (Jun 9, 2014)

Heading out on a yak march 28/29. Never been down so early in the year. What should I be targeting (sheeps, red, trout) and which bridge should I fish??


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Try the kayak section.


----------

